# تنك طن وموتور تقليب



## taktoka (3 أبريل 2009)

]احتاج لمساعتكم فى عمل تنك سعة 1 طن لتقليب الصابون السائل اشيروا على فى عزم الموتور وسرعة التقليب والتصميم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------

